# su   ne marche pas par défault:

## Atreillou

bash-2.05a$ su

Password:

su: Permission denied

Sorry.

bash-2.05a$

une histoire de pam ?  autre ?   merci

Nov 27 13:58:58 vla-li su[19718]: pam_authenticate: Permission denied

----------

## kasper

il te faut faire partie du groupe wheel pour avoir les droits necessaires

root@tagentoo# adduser toi wheel

 :Smile: 

----------

## Atreillou

je vais tester merci 

mais il y a une raison particuliere à ça ?

----------

## Jean-Francois

oui + de securite.

Inutile de permettre a tout le monde d'utiliser su...  :Wink: 

----------

